# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Χαρίζονται 1 αρσενικο του 13 2 θηλυκά του 13 κοινα καναρίνια

## mparoyfas

κοινα καναρινια του 13 μαθημενα πλεον σε σωστες διατροφικες συνηθειες σημαντικο για οποιον θελήσει να τα παρει ειναι μαθημενα σε φουλ χορτα και τροφες φτιαγμενες απο συνταγες τους φορουμ .

παραλαβη απο τον χωρο μου ή και αποστολη στον δικο σας εντος Αθηνων και λιγο παραπερα , με ίδια μεσα μονο.

το ζευγαρι που χαριζεται
[IMG][/IMG]


και οι απογονοι που εδωσε (χαρίστηκαν)

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## CreCkotiels

Παρα πολυ ομορφα,ελπιζω να βρουν ενα καταλληλο σπιτι  που θα τα αγαπαει!!!

----------


## mparoyfas

τα πουλάκια βρήκαν σπιτι που να τα αγαπάει σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον παρακαλώ να κλειδωθεί.

----------

